# Body butter recipe for stretch marks



## indulgebandb (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi everyone- I am relatively new here but I've been lingering a while reading comments!! I make scrubs, body butters, body oil, etc. I have been making them a while for myself and friends and am planning to start selling soon (enough about me!)

My question today is that I've had a request from a friend whose daughter is pregnant with twins for some kind of body butter to help with stretch marks. I haven't really focused on that type of thing before - just worked on general moisturizing formulas. After searching online I'm leaning towards something with Shea butter, avocado oil and a small amount of rosehip oil for a whipped shea butter recipe. Does anyone else have any suggestions on anything to add that might help with the stretch marks- I'm only making this for her as a gift. I already have all those ingredients on hand so it would be no problem to whip up. I also have cocoa butter, coconut oil, sweet almond oil, grapeseed oil, meadow foam seed oil and rice bran oil, carrot extract and mallow extract (I've been doing a lot of experimenting lately!).

Thanks for any advice you can offer!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 30, 2013)

You can try straight Cocoa Butter or Shea Butter.  I made one for my daughter with Cocoa, Shea, Argan and Vitamin E and Coconut.  She loved it.   You could also make a belly balm with Cocoa, Shea, Vitamin E, Beeswax and put it in a tube.  You can add either IPM, Arrowroot Powder or Cornstarch to make them a bit less greasy.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 30, 2013)

Palmer's markets their cocoa butter lotion towards stretch marks.


----------



## Ancel (Oct 30, 2013)

I second what shunt2011 recommends, but I'd leave out the beeswax and whip it. So much fun to make and those mums in the making love and appreciate all the pampering they can get.


----------



## TVivian (Oct 30, 2013)

I slathered my body in pure olive oil daily during all 4.. Yes 4! Of my pregnancies and don't have a single stretch mark on my belly. It's good stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## indulgebandb (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!! I have most of that on hand except the argan oil. I'm going to give it a try and see how it works. I think she already tried the palmer's cocoa butter and wasn't impressed - of course I have no idea how long she tried it out for. I like experimenting with different formulas so it will be fun for me ( and just In time- have a new shipment coming In tomorrow to replenish some supplies). 

Any other ideas would love to hear them- who knows I may send her a couple of formulas to try! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## lizflowers42 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry, I wasn't suggesting to use Palmer's (though it smells amazing!).  Just know that they market cocoa butter for stretch marks.  My father used to use pure cocoa butter on scars though.


----------



## JMakin (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm glad you started this thread ... I have been reading posts for a while, but have just signed up.  Has anyone had luck with Delon's brand of body butter? I have heard it is beneficial for stretch marks, but is hard to find around here (Cleveland).


----------



## hellogorgeous (Oct 30, 2013)

FYI, if you're going to get stretch marks, there's no way to prevent it. Seriously. If you're prone to them no amount of moisturizing will stop them. I'm 8 months pregnant and don't have any yet (just not prone to them) And have never used any belly balm. But my sister in law is almost 9 months and slathers butters on (i made we one with grapeseed oil, hemp oil and cocoa butter) and she has wicked purple and pink stretch marks all over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## indulgebandb (Oct 31, 2013)

I kind of had the same thoughts about the stretch marks and so did her mom. Just figured since I'm doing some experimenting anyway I would give something a try! I appreciate all the responses - working in the formula now. I'll let you all know if I come up with something that helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## freyacat (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm not sure if balms/body butter really help with stretch marks, but I loved pampering my pregnant belly anyway with oils and butters. It was a nice ritual and a whipped butter made with the shea as you mentioned would be lovely :-D


----------

